# Tungsten 5 GTT project around 6 years.. some pics



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've surfed here back and forth for a while.. and seen some awesome cars shown on here.. great to see! I'm still working on mine which is a bit of a long term fun project.

I've owned this Tungsten 5 GTT for around 6 years.. (i'm losing count how long I've had it now lol)

The plan was to clean up the entire car.. top/middle/under.. and everywhere in between. When I bought the car it was rustless and very nice condition which was why I bought it. Finding one without any rust or previous welding of respraying... is pretty tough to find these days.

I've replaced just about everything, but with new original renault parts.. (exterior wise...seals, bump strips, glass, wipers, decals, plates, fogs lights, headlights and rear lights, indicators etc) the engine had 20 years of old hoses and was looking like a real grandfather of engines.. so I've restored it as well as I can from top to bottom as well as the underside of the car which wasnt the most comfortable thing I have done to return that area back to its full tidiness.. but this is pretty much there now.

The interior suffered with faded trim / dials.. no matter how well you look after them, after 20+ years the sun fades the cloth and the springs in the spongy seats get a bit soft.

As always planned on keeping the car.. I wanted to restore it as well as I could.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Loved these little things, looks great :thumb:

John


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning and a credit to your long term dedication! :thumb:

Keep up the good work! 

Alan W


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate. If i remember right these things use to fly along.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I recognise this :thumb: This has to be one if, if not thee best 5 GT Turbo's alive.
Get some pics of the rest up mate!


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

That brings back memories of my yoof, it looks awesome mate


----------



## DerbyLee (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome work mate! has to be one of the best examples still in existence today!

Don't you own any glass polish?  hehe

Lee


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Stunning car
Looks better than wen it came out of the factory


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheers guys for the cool replies!  its like entering a time warp opening the garage door and seeing it. Still love it as much as ever.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

DerbyLee said:


> Awesome work mate! has to be one of the best examples still in existence today!
> 
> Don't you own any glass polish?  hehe
> 
> Lee


haha.. thanks Lee.. I'm not sure what happened there...I must have missed a bit :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Niceeeeee motor! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

love it....more pics!!!

:thumb:


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

scratcher said:


> I recognise this :thumb: This has to be one if, if not thee best 5 GT Turbo's alive.
> Get some pics of the rest up mate!


hey scratcher  thanks mate.. will do.. I was just passing by, but will definitely post a few more pics shortly.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely looking GTT mate, had a couple of these in the past, cracking little motors and that looks great, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Teale41 (Jan 7, 2011)

More photographs please


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome 5 gt turbo... More pics please..


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Teale41 said:


> More photographs please


 Here's a few more of front end with the bumper removed.. it gave me a chance to check everything over and I took a few pics before I put it back together again..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

jusy come across this, awesome that is a real credit to you as other's have said. These are getting very rare especially in this condition. :argie: subscribed :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

it's brand new! :argie:

Credit to you mate, that's god damn awesome :argie:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Unbelievable condition. 

I was only 5 minutes ago I was talking about getting another one of these in raider guise. If I could find a pearl White one I'd be tempted too

The cars a credit to you mate. How long you owned it for?


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

dean j said:


> Unbelievable condition.
> 
> I was only 5 minutes ago I was talking about getting another one of these in raider guise. If I could find a pearl White one I'd be tempted too
> 
> The cars a credit to you mate. How long you owned it for?


 I like your idea, I was lucky enough to own a pearl white one and after a nice polish up it really got a lot of attention due to the way it looked in the sun.. really nice colour. almost forgot.. I've had it around 6 years.. so its been in the family a little while.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

I had one same colour on a H plate, and two before it, great cars and a huge credit to you.


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Brings back good memories. I love these as I also had a pearl white one and yes it was a head turner with some mods, devil exhaust, intercooler, valve etc.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like new!


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

cheers guys


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow. I've got long long way to go before mine is nearly anything like that. Hats off to you sir.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome work mate,love the R5 proper little hot hatch,underside resto's are tough,top work! :thumb:


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Jamie.. here are a few from a while ago.. I wanted to check the floor was solid and no signs or anything nasty.. and pleased to see it was all in good condition.. after this I got a bit carried away..


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

In these pics above of the stripped interior...I had just discovered clay bars.. and after I had finished claying the exterior... I did the inside as well! lol


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got some major work to do now. haha


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Please delete this thread immediately, I cannot resist the temptation!
I had a phase 1, 21 years ago and still badly miss that wee car to this day. I did consider buying another one a few years back but did nothing about it. Because of your damn thread, I have realised I NEED to buy one NOW! Thanks to you, my Mrs is going to hack off my b0llocks in the middle of the night when I come home with one!
I remember the official TV advert for the 5GTT like it was yesterday, with Gryff Rhys Jones doing the voiceover.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Deanoecosse said:


> Please delete this thread immediately, I cannot resist the temptation!
> I had a phase 1, 21 years ago and still badly miss that wee car to this day. I did consider buying another one a few years back but did nothing about it. Because of your damn thread, I have realised I NEED to buy one NOW! Thanks to you, my Mrs is going to hack off my b0llocks in the middle of the night when I come home with one!
> I remember the official TV advert for the 5GTT like it was yesterday, with Gryff Rhys Jones doing the voiceover.
> Renault 5 GT Turbo - 1980's UK Advert - YouTube


 haha.. I had to put my cuppa tea down as I was spilling it reading your post! :lol: that advert makes me want to buy another one too.. but I had better not get another one! lol


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow,that is absolutely mint!!! The car is a real credit to you.:thumb:

I used to have a lot of fun racing against these when I owned my S2 Escort RS Turbo, back in the day.:driver:


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Well done mate! Looks like a brand new car, incredible attention to detail!
This looks better than the day it rolled off the factory floor!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Cosmic_Andy (Jan 9, 2011)

So jealous. Stunning


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

scooby73 said:


> Wow,that is absolutely mint!!! The car is a real credit to you.:thumb:
> 
> I used to have a lot of fun racing against these when I owned my S2 Escort RS Turbo, back in the day.:driver:


Thats what sort of memories these cars are all about.. it was all about having the TurboSystems sun visor sticker on the windscreen and going head to head with the RS Turbos holding on for your life.. looking at the boost gauge going off the end of the chart! :thumb:


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's one from the top..


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks awesome mate:thumb:


Brian


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

My god that is mint,credit fella :thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Stunning car mate:thumb: I'm more a 205 man but would love a gt like yours. I've driven one and loved it! If I had the room


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

cheers guys.. I'm only half way through finishing the interior trim.. lots still to do.. I wanted to use quality materials as it was all very cheap plastic and cotton and faded after 20 years, so I wanted to use better quality materials.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Really like this... never had a GTT but used to run the RenaultSportsClub and had a R19 16v at the time. A few of the lads had these or Clio RT's running the GTT lump. They rana round 120bhp standard didnt they ?... remember a few knocking 200bhp with very small amounts of cash required which must be awesome in such a small / light car.

Loving what you've done with this though, the level of work is very high and that interior is absolutely spot on :thumb:

One day when i'm old and have more grey hair i will buy myself a phase 1 GTT to hoon around in scaring the grannies down the bingo !


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks N d, The R19 16v was a lovely car.. a friend of mine had one and he was the same guy that had the 1st 5GTT that I had seen.. which really got me hooked on these.

Yes, I think they are 125bhp which doesnt sound like much, but with the weight so low they were still very lively around 7.5 secs 0-60. Back then, that was pretty good and even by todays standards for a standard hot hatch.

A ph1 GTT would be nice, the advantage with the ph2 was I found I could still buy all the hoses and trim parts from Renault dealership! I'm not sure how easy parts would be to find for a ph1.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah, the phase 1 might be a little more difficult to get bits for now...

think the phase 1 also suffered from heat soak as the front end wasnt as well designed to deal with engine heat, like the phase 2 was...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

zonda said:


> I'm not sure how easy parts would be to find for a ph1.


Not very!  Most parts you can only either buy second hand for lots of money or track down in Europe for even more.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

n_d_fox said:


> yeah, the phase 1 might be a little more difficult to get bits for now...
> 
> think the phase 1 also suffered from heat soak as the front end wasnt as well designed to deal with engine heat, like the phase 2 was...


 Yep.. I think you'll be in better shape wth a ph2. for that, the hardest part is finding one thats in good shape still.. its better to spend more buying a good car at the start, it saves a whole lot of worries later trying to fix it.. you end up spending more in the end. This is what i aimed for.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Not very!  Most parts you can only either buy second hand for lots of money or track down in Europe for even more.


 Cheers scratcher.. good info.. :thumb: My dream car was to buy a (rear engine) Renault 5 Turbo.. but parts for those are close to impossible and like you said, you need to hunt them down from overseas which would be a nightmare and very expensive. It would be cheaper to own a Ferrari lol.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Phwooar! Yes!


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Really depends what you want ph1s run different top mount plates giving diff geo slightly no anti perc fan and few diff bits on the water side of things besides the obvious int trim and kit they also have better electric window mechs fitted. R11's have an non water cooled inlet but are almost exact otherwise despite different codes ph1's and ph2's and r11's all have same block. I remember you from cliosport.net Zonda and the tungsten r5:thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

very nice work and car.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

WOW :argie:


----------



## ALM (Oct 16, 2011)

Love it


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

stunning


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Seriously impressive :argie:

I remember my mate having a blue Raider back in the day, was a brilliant wee rocket


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome :thumb:

Very nearly bought a Raider in the early 90's, I instead decided to wait and get a Clio 16v when they first came out. If I had the time (and money!) would love to do the same....


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

Incredible looking motor there! I know someone who owns one the same colour that is currently being restored. Always loved them, the GTT just has such character about it IMO, I don't know what it is, they just have that 'x factor' so to speak.

this must be the most immaculate 5 I've ever seen that is still in original exterior condition, I'm salivating like Rik Waller at an all you can eat buffet reading this! fair play to you:buffer:


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

very impressive motor you have there


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks very much


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

wooooow
really amazing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving that 5 excellent finish


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

cheers guys, just a couple of others..










I had given the bodywork a lot of attention with the Clay and used P21S to complete the shine..


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Stunning :argie: 
I'm just about to start restoring my steel grey 205 1.9 and this is definately what I'll be aiming for. I'd be happy if it turns out half as good :lol:I love what you've done with the interior. Looks a big step up in quality and tastefully done.
A moddified car done correctly IMO..a credit to you.
Edd


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

eddie bullit said:


> Stunning :argie:
> I'm just about to start restoring my steel grey 205 1.9 and this is definately what I'll be aiming for. I'd be happy if it turns out half as good :lol:I love what you've done with the interior. Looks a big step up in quality and tastefully done.
> A moddified car done correctly IMO..a credit to you.
> Edd


Thanks Eddie.. I'll keep an eye open for your 1.9 205 progress :thumb: I had the same car myself for about a year, mine was grey also but I think it was called graphite grey.

Thanks again!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

That's a proper little stunner :argie:

Big respect for the hard work you've put into that. I doubt you'd see another example as nice anywhere :thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks amazing and takes me right back to 11 yrs ago when i started driving and dare i admit it used to buy max power and fast car mag. Every issue would have a renault 5 gt turbo in it most of the time done by jamie shaw carisma.

Loved these cars back in the day, they sound amazing with a stainless exhaust, a real pocket rocket, and they looked amazing when they were modified to fit 16's or 17's, as the rear wheels would be right up in the arches. 

Thanks for posting pics, u just dont see these anymore.


----------



## Stevo.C (Apr 29, 2011)

Totally stunning, I would love my white R5 GTT to look half as clean as that. What tyres are you running out of curiosity?


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

zonda said:


> Thanks Eddie.. I'll keep an eye open for your 1.9 205 progress :thumb: I had the same car myself for about a year, mine was grey also but I think it was called graphite grey.
> 
> Thanks again!


It's going to be a long slog mate so don't hold your breath!:lol:


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie:
stunning mate


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

That is EPIC!


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Stevo.C said:


> Totally stunning, I would love my white R5 GTT to look half as clean as that. What tyres are you running out of curiosity?


Thank for all your replies! 

The tyres are hard to find these days.. I have Uniroyals which I was able to track down a while ago in the original size. I dont think they make them in this profile any longer.. although they will still fit and work fine the profile will be slightly different.

I have a set of 15" wheels/Tyres which I have fitted with Toyo's.. the car does perform better with wider tyres (better grip and handling). I quite like to have a change around from time to time, it keeps it interesting but I do prefer the original speedlines as I like the original look of the car.. so these are on there most of the time.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

The original , the better.
These cars are awesome.
Tiny,light and they seem to fly when drove.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

If you EVER decide to sell please please let me know 

I still regret the day I sold mine although it wasn't as nice as yours it was modified to a silly degree in terms of power but I'd love a mint one again... I still miss it 10 years on


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

My mate had one of these a loooong time ago when i was much younger. Fantastic little pocket rocket that corners like its on rails!

Credit to you mate it looks stunning!:thumb:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Outstanding condition - even better than how it must have left the factory. It's sad that GTTs are a rare sight nowadays.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!

I have had 4 R5 GTT's in the past, 3 Tungsten grey and 1 Raider


----------

